# TV color Atec Panda con problemas



## Luis Manuel Torres (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola colegas!!

Resulta que en nuestro pais están muy extendidos los TV PANDA(Chinos), estos son muy fiables, su talon de aquiles está en el control remoto, el cual se rompe con facilidad y reiteración, como variante existen los controles universales, pero hasta ahora no conozco alguna marca que cuente con la posibilidad de acoplar con estos TV, he probado por el metodo de busqueda de codigos o automatico, y tampoco matchea, que hacer?? si alguien conoce el metodo o la designacion para lograr acoplar controles universales a estos TV se lo agradecería.

Saludos

Luis


----------



## alexander1984 (Sep 25, 2017)

Saludos a todos los foreros, soy de Cuba y tengo en mi poder un televisor a color marca ATEC PANDA el cual funcionaba perfectamente hasta hace un par de días cuando se dejaron de ver las letras del los distintos menus, incluso el volumen, ajustes, etc. En fin funciona todo, pero no sale ninguna imagen de las letras y no se pueda ser. Agradecería cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar. Saludos a todos ...


----------



## elgriego (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola alexander1984.  Seria interesante que nos cuentes cual es el modelo de ese tv,o su numero de chasis,y otro dato muy importante ,es si es con trc o lcd.

Si es con trc,esta faltando el pulso de sandcastle,o alguna referencia de sinc ,de la parte del ods en el microprocesador.

Pero sin saber de que estamos hablando ,solo son conjeturas en el aire.



Saludos.


----------



## alexander1984 (Sep 26, 2017)

Saludos elgriego, acá te mando una foto del modelo TV y una del esquema en bloques para que veas su circuito interno. El TV es CRT de 21 pulgadas y como dije funciona, lo que no salen las letras de los menus. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola, cómo comenta elgriego, identifica en el microprocesador, los pines a los cuales deben llegarle los pulsos de sincronismo Horiz. y Vertical. Si alguno falta, el OSD no funciona.


----------



## alexander1984 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracias por el consejo, según el plano el sincronismo vertical u horizontal entran por los pines 20 y 21 respectivamente. Suponiendo que no trabaje alguno, como lo detecto, cuales son las variables que debo medir?

Otra pregunta sería, que debo hacer para comprobar y en caso de que ese sea el problema, como lo soluciono?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 26, 2017)

!Hola a todos , en ese caso lo uso de un osciloscopio es inprescidible !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2017)

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&...to.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGTGRdcb8zYcib6zW0TBfL1rdGgVw

https://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&...io.doc&usg=AFQjCNGMGnSfEPMYIQltQs0DEaT_55hWXQ


----------



## yreloba (May 2, 2019)

Hola, estoy presentando un problema similar al comentado anteriormente, seguidamente les describo.
En este caso aparece las letras de cada menu pero de otro color, normalmente ese color es verde, en el tv que les comento sale de color azul claro. Es como si faltace un color, en este caso el verde y porsupuesto no está el color de fabrica de cada menú.
 ¿ A que zona debería recurrir a revisar?. ¿Que pines dan tales colores a estas señales de menu?
La imagen del TV se ve OK.
Les agradecería sus comentario.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 2, 2019)

Hola, si sólo afecta al OSD, entonces es un problema del procesador que gestiona las señales de RGB.
Es un problema muy poco común.
Dudo que pueda solucionarse, actualizando el firmware de la EEPROM.


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

Hola, tengo una nueva falla en un TV panda. El mismo se ve defectuoso o mas bien borroso de un lado de la pantalla, cerrándose 10cm aproximadamente, el defecto lo mismo aparece cuando lo acabo de encender o pasado un tiempo, sucediendo mas en esta última.

Quisiera sus opiniones al respecto 
Gracias por la atención


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2019)

Difícil opinar sin saber que modelo es.


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

Es un Atec Panda modelo 2168.
Agrego que ya he revidado todas las soldaduras.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2019)

Entonces se trata de un tv a CRT.
Puedes según describes, hay problemas en el barrido horizontal, o corrección E-O.
Causas, yugo dañado, condensador de acoplamiento horizontal desvalorizado, sistema de geometría sin funcionar(si es pantalla plana), etc.
Señal, de impulso horizontal deformada, por algún diodo en cortocircuito o bien la tensión de alimentación de Horiz(jungla), no es estable.
Tensión de +B, con problemas de filtrado.
Incluso, un flyback con problemas, suele causar ese síntoma.
Habrá que empezar a verificar desde lo más simple.


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

Maestro que significa corrección E-O.
Comenzaré midiendo los voltajes que hacen mención.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2019)

Corrección Este-Oeste, es un sistema que gestiona el ajuste de ancho horizontal.
Se encarga de reducir el efecto cojín, trapezoidal, etc. antiguamente el ajuste se realizaba desde varios presets, hoy en día mediante modo de servicio.
Repito, no todos los tvs, poseen éste completo ajuste, se aplica a CRTs de pantalla plana.


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

Interesante su explicación detallada .....
En cuanto tenga nuevas noticias le comunico.

Gracias y Saludos nuevamente


----------



## error (May 24, 2019)

Bueno el defecto generalmente está en tres partes ya yo he reparado esa falla.
1.La memoria EEPROM
2.Los transistores que están al lado del  micro (V103 y V114)
3. El propio MICROPOSEADOR
Si no tienes como flashear la memoria comenta para ayudarte.

UN SALUDO DESDE CUBA


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

No logro ver el documento adjunto.
Comprobaré los transistores y te comento


----------



## error (May 24, 2019)

El documento adjunto es el firmware del panda para que flashees la memoria


----------



## yreloba (May 24, 2019)

Ohh, realmente no tengo como flashearla, supongo que debe ser con un sofware, un cable de conexión, etc......


----------



## error (May 28, 2019)

Disculpa que haya demorado tanto en responder, es que me conecto desde la pincha, aqui te d


----------



## yreloba (Jun 3, 2019)

Les comento lo que me sucedía.
Habían puntos falseando en la etapa de la activación del driver horizontal, ya no se me cierra la pantalla de un lado.
No todo acaba aquí, ahora inesperadamente no tengo audio en el TV.
Ya he medido el transistor del mute y esta OK, sin embargo hay 0V en el pin 39 del micro, cuando por el mando ordeno ¨mute¨ en este pin aparece los 5V, determinando que esta señal de micro está OK.

He observado y no logro entender para que se usa la señal del pin 38 del micro que tambien tiene realacion con la señal de activación del mute.

Alguien me puede aclarar.
Adjunto dejo el manual

Saludos a todos


----------



## error (Jun 4, 2019)

Esa señal se utiliza para para cancelar salida de audio y video a la hora de apagar el tv, lla lo dice el nombre (eliminador de punto luminoso) para que cuando apagues el tv no haya un destello brillante en la pantalla que generalmente dura hasta que descargue la misma


----------



## yreloba (Jun 4, 2019)

He levantado momentaneamente el diodo VD 107 que ademas tiene que ver con este circuito y funciona el audio perfecto, o sea el circuito que sale del pin 38 del micro no esta provocando el silencio en el audio

Este diodo Zener viene de la salida de los colores de la jungla, me pueden explicar porque levantando este diodo se escucha perfecto el TV.
Que puede estar ocurriendo, he medido el diodo y mide perfecto
Saludos


----------



## Arturo1989 (Jul 15, 2020)

Tengo un tv Atec Panda 2168, él mismo arranca solo y no aparece él logo hasta presionar una tecla y una vez que sale deja inactiva la opción apagar por él mando.


----------



## xisto (Jul 15, 2020)

Desconecta los botones del panel frontal , te pueden precentar ese tipo de problemas .Le dejare el manual por si lo necesita


----------



## Arturo1989 (Jul 17, 2020)

Saludos amigos del foro, ya lo he echo y sigue igual, y cambie también el micro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2020)

Arturo1989 dijo:


> saludos amigos del foro ya lo e echo y sigue igual y cambie tambien el micro


Comentario colocado en el lugar correcto

Mira de colocar tus comentarios en el lugar correcto


----------



## xisto (Jul 17, 2020)

Arturo1989 dijo:


> saludos amigos del foro ya lo e echo y sigue igual y cambie tambien el micro


Lo otro que le queda si todos los voltajes son correctos es la EEprom. puedes remplasarla o dirigirte a Copextel que es lo mas practico


----------



## Rodyn (Jul 31, 2021)

Quisiera saber que componente es el culpable de que el televisor en ocaciones enciende sin volumen y lo va recuperando poco a poco.


----------



## Nancy@ (Jul 31, 2021)

Quita los diodo vd108 y 104


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 31, 2021)

Rodyn dijo:


> Quisiera saber que componente es el culpable de que el televisor en ocaciones enciende sin volumen y lo va recuperando poco a poco.


Mayormente es el circuito Mute que silencia al integrado de audio a través de su pin Mute valga la redundancia. Si es el mismo TV, toma la sugerencia que te da Nancy@ sino ya tendrás que ubicar el circuito a través del diagrama o decirnos que integrado es para ubicar su hoja de datos.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 1, 2021)

Rodyn dijo:


> Quisiera saber que componente es el culpable de que el televisor en ocaciones enciende sin volumen y lo va recuperando poco a poco.


¿Si la TV cuando está caliente y se escucha perfectamente la apagas y la enciendes sigue escuchándose bien?

Osea, ¿esa avería ocurre sólo cuando enciende en frío? Si es así me huele a condensadores discapacitados.


----------



## Rodyn (Ago 1, 2021)

Creo que si. Es de mi viejo. A veces cuando le dan al volumen no se escucha y los números al 63 q*ue* es el máximo. Lo va recuperando de a poco.
Quito los diodos que mencionan y los cambio por otros similares o los sustituyo por otros de mas corriente ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 1, 2021)

Dejo el datasheet del TDA7056B, Ic. de audio que viene en el esquema.



Rodyn dijo:


> Quito los diodos que mencionan y los cambio por otros similares o los sustituyo por otros de mas corriente ?


Se trataría de quitarlos para verificar si el problema es del circuito del muting (supresor de audio, mudo, etc..). 
Si quitándolos continúa el problema revisa los condensadores del circuito de audio, incluido el C101 de 1uF que está vinculado a la salida de control de volumen de la patilla 6 del micro N101.


----------



## alexrr (Jun 27, 2022)

*H*ola*. T*engo un TV Panda de 21" que me da un color verde y rojo*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Tu problema es el tubo agotado.


----------



## YISOTUS (Oct 15, 2022)

Saludos a todos*.*
Mi *TV* Panda enciende pero no da imagen ni audio*,* a los 4 o 5 minutos abre la pantalla con audio y luego al rato *c*ierra la pantalla y el audio*.
L*o apago por el mando y se apaga pero *h*a*c*e un sonido de varios pitidos*,* bit*,* bit*, *bit.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 15, 2022)

YISOTUS dijo:


> Saludos a todos*.*
> Mi *TV* Panda enciende pero no da imagen ni audio*,* a los 4 o 5 minutos abre la pantalla con audio y luego al rato *c*ierra la pantalla y el audio*.
> L*o apago por el mando y se apaga pero *h*a*c*e un sonido de varios pitidos*,* bit*,* bit*, *bit.


¿Cuando fue que le has hecho una limpieza interior ? Debe tener kilos de tierra adentro. (un técnico tendría que hacerlo no tu si eres el usuario)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 17, 2022)

Tipo y modelo de TV?
Por tu descripción, no pareces ser técnico. Y lo recomendable es que lo vea alguien afín. Tanto por tu seguridad como la del equipo.


----------



## alexander1984 (Dic 23, 2022)

Estoy reparando un tv Atec panda 21 pulgadas y solo enciende cuando desconecto el yugo, cuando hago esto ilumina el clásico punto blanco en el centro de la pantalla, debido a este síntoma es correcto pensar que el yugo está en corte por lo que le probé otro y hace lo mismo, cambie el transistor horizontal y lo mismo con lo mismo. Con el yugo conectado hace un pitido cómo chic chic chic y un hilito de telaraña que hay cerca del flyback se mueve a la frecuencia del Pitido. Cómo dato interesante señaló que el punto en el centro de la pantalla no es punto sino un pequeño cuadrado.  
Que creen este fallando en el tv?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2022)

El Yugo horizontal tiene un extremo conectado al colector del transistor de salida horizontal , y el otro extremo iría a masa pero con una bobina en serie y un capacitor poliester también serie de unos 0.36 por 250 o 400V además de un díodo y un electrolítico chico , deberías revisar todos esos componentes.


----------



## alexander1984 (Dic 23, 2022)

Está bien, reviso esos componentes y luego les cuento. Entonces puedo quitar de esta falla al flyback?


----------

